# Black Standards in southeastern US



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I thought I had my heart set on a silver, but my husband has now convinced me to look at blacks too! So starting another thread here...anyone know of a good breeder of black standards near Pensacola, FL?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

There is Gulf Breeze Poodles - Terry Wellman - try her.

Also, a little further North (and East) in AL I know of an all black litter from a LitilAnn's bitch and one of my favorite males - AM GR CH Hightide Aiden at Firenze - a Malte son. (Malte = Avatar Concorde). The pups are 5 weeks old I believe.

PM me or email me if you would like contact information.

Best Wishes!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards

PS Almost forgot a recently confirmed breeding - Carter is the sire (you only need to google Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge to hear/read me singing Carter's praises). That is North of Pensacola - an hour + South of Atlanta.

Carter - depending on how he is bred - produces black, blue and silver. I bred him to red and had blacks, apricots and blue pups. He's a well known top producer with multiple offspring who are top specials. The health is proven, the temperment is confident and outgoing - sometimes strong willed, but a pleasure across the board.


----------

